# Brain damage, Dp, or psychosis?



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

PD
Your Open QuestionShow me another »
Will it go away help please?
I want to find out if this is Dp or could it be something else more serious. Im very scared that some part of my brain is damaged or that ill go crazy at some point. I feel:

Numb mentally
Dettached from reality 
In a constant daze
Dont feel connected to my surrounding
Dont feel connected to people
Short term memory loss
Going through life but not experiencing it or participating in it
Feel like a different person
Lost my sense of self and who I am 
When im doing things I stop and think (Is this life, am I really doing this, then I freak out)
Feel empty & lost
Feel like im in dream rather than reality
Feel transparent/invisible
Feels like something is blocking me from reality
Scary thoughts about life/existence/death
Feel like a zombie
My body feels present but my mind seems to be somewhere else
My head feels like it is in the clouds
slightly emotionally numb (cant feel love)
Doesnt feel like im in full control of my body & movements
Feeling if fear all day that this wont go away
feel like a ghost
My mind doesnt seem with it
Feel dead
World seems flat
My body feels flat & Dull
Something in my mind feels off
Feeling of nothingness

I have all these symptoms 24/7 for the past 6 months after a bad drug experience, all these feelings came on as soon as I was coming down off the drug and they have never went away. I am very scared that they wont go away because it has become 6 months now and my quality of life has been ripped apart. I have had a Ct scan and an Eeg test done and both have came back clear. I have also been to a neurologist and he told me that he is 99.9% sure that I dont have any kind of brain damage but he has ordered me a Mri scan for my own peace of mind. I have been to a psychiatrist and she put me on vensir XL 150Mg (Anti-Depressant), it has only helped with my mood put it has never put all these feelings or anything away. I have been on the anti-depressant for about 4 months now. I am very scared that the drug I took (crystal meth) has damaged some part of my brain and that it is irreversible damage. I also fear that that im going crazy and that someday ill be locked up in a mental home. Im very scared. I am also very worried that the drug has changed my brain chemistry or opened certain doors and will not be able to close again and that I will be like this forever. I am also fearing having a mental illness or something that cant be fixed. I must add that I only done the drug once and took half a gram and my mate that done it with me had no effect on him just a small comedown as expected. I may also add that I have been to a psychologist and he doesnt think there is much wrong with me, he thinks i have got myself into a cycle of dwelling, obbsessing and worrying about these symptoms and I have pro-longed them. But I find this hard to believe because all the symptoms I have mentioned above are so persistent, intense and there 24/7. He says to me the best way out is to stop dwelling on these feelings and get on with life and ignore them but I have tried this and still no improvement and now im very worried because i feel im stuck for life. What also scares me is that I have read online that people have been feeling like me for years and have never gotten better. I cant imagine having this for life, my life would be no quality whatsoever, I am a male and I am only 21. I have dropped my education and job because of this its been terrible. My life evolves around how I feel and sitting in home researching about this and looking for cures and answers. Im starting to lose hope because i have read some horror stories online. I am so scared that something has been damaged regarding my neurotransmitters or something linked with them and that it is irreversible damage done to my mind.

Im just wondering guys does it sound like there is a way out for me or what do you think this could be and how can I start recovering from this? or does this look like im going to have this the rest of my life? Please give a good honest answer?Could the numbness and deadness mentally be something wrong with my mind brain?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

omg y'all.

It's just dp.

Nothing you described sounds anythig like psychosis.
You've had all testing to prove you don't have brain damage.

Feeling like something is terribly wrong is *part of* the dp. Almost everyone here felt the same way at one point

Have you called around to find a therapist yet? It's Monday they're open now


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

He's had the symptoms since before the antidepressant


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Im going to see a psychologist on wednesday so I hope I will get answers so i can start a good recovery. The thing that worries me us because meth is a strong drug and im scared ive got a nerve damaged or something in the brain damaged that the neurologist has missed out on. The reason I say this is because I have like a tingly feeling on the right side of my head above my ear its scaring me


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

I myt come off all meds and start recovery. still scared of brain damage.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You might want to print out some information on dp and dissociation for the psychologist.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I see what you're doing posting the same answer to all his questions, but it's getting old fast. You've made your point


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Kate your so nice sticking up for me


----------

